# Progs A Plenty!



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Its a long song, but a nice one.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Opeth's most recent album


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

dulcinea said:


>


I love me some Rush. About a year ago, I heard my next-door neighbors playing this song outside and it gave me a massive fangasm and I was ultra hyped!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

_The Division Bell_, what a great and underrated album!
This song gets me every time!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

This song is so fucking good!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Some cool interpretations of King Crimson music:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------

